# Can I bathe my 2 week old baby goat?



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I bathe our baby? She has been rejected by her mother and is now living like a spoiled lap dog in the house and with diapers on at night. ( she sleeps in the bed with hubby and I)
I would of course use a gentle product like Johnson's baby shampoo, not a dog flea shampoo or anything with perfumes like lavender.
She needs a good scrubbing though, the warm water isn't cutting it anymore, and her thick winter coat is...well...YUK!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a good thing you don't own cattle. LOL


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2013)

yes, you can. Just dry her really well and try not to take too long.  We wash our show goats all the time in the summer months.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you don't own cattle. LOL


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you don't own cattle. LOL


I wouldn't keep a calf in the house in diapers either!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> yes, you can. Just dry her really well and try not to take too long.  We wash our show goats all the time in the summer months.


Thank you!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 23, 2013)

I thought I kissed goatie butt, but you take the cake!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

My husband calls me "Cotton" cause I'm  soft...lol


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

So how does your DH feel about a goat in bed? I know where I'd be, the sofa.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 23, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> So how does your DH feel about a goat in bed? I know where I'd be, the sofa.


I saw this and laughed out loud!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> So how does your DH feel about a goat in bed? I know where I'd be, the sofa.


Well I guess maybe he's Cotton too, cause she's still sleeping in between our pillows. I'd rather have a man like mine than one that turns tail and runs...lol


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Man, he calls you cotton because your soft? That was a pretty hard jab. I'm sensitive, you know?


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Man, he calls you cotton because your soft? That was a pretty hard jab. I'm sensitive, you know?


It was intended to be a joke ...hence the "lol" after...sorry Good ol' Boy...we ok?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow...no cotton here...guess hubs and I are iron sides...no goats, sheep, cattle, dogs....no animals in our bed ever!  Grand children...YES!!!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

The goat in question...Peaches


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2013)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Cuteness overload!


Thank you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Peaches is very cute!!!!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 23, 2013)

She's a doll baby! Thank you


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 23, 2013)

ohh my goodness she is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Boysmom08 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> ohh my goodness she is ADORABLE!!!!


Thank you!


----------

